# Buying Hyatt timeshare question



## VacationForever (Oct 2, 2011)

I am totally new to the Hyatt system and reading as much as I can from TUG about Hyatt.  

I am looking at buying Hyatt Highlands Inn resale and really wanting a fixed week in the platinum season (week 17 or 21).  However I see that the platinum season will only have 2000 points which limits the option of booking at another Hyatt timeshare or season that requires 2200 points.  If I were to buy a fixed week in diamond season at Highlands Inn, how easy or difficult is it to book a particular week in platinum season at Highlands Inn?  

Thank you very much.

SP


----------



## JeffW (Oct 3, 2011)

Are there that many resort-weeks that you'd lose out on if you only had 2000 points vs 2200?  It may be some, but I didn't think it was that many.  Even for those few, are those places/times you definitely need to go to?  For example, maybe you can't go somewhere in May, but you can get in during September.

Also, I'd be aware of the prices.  My feeling is for that additional 10% increase in points (2200 vs 2000), you'll see a lot more than a 10% increase in cost.

Jeff


----------



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

I just exchanged my Marriott Grande Vista 1 bedroom for a Hyatt Highlands 1 bedroom, so you'll be able to exchange for some great trades through II.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2011)

sptung said:


> I am totally new to the Hyatt system and reading as much as I can from TUG about Hyatt.
> 
> I am looking at buying Hyatt Highlands Inn resale and really wanting a fixed week in the platinum season (week 17 or 21).  However I see that the platinum season will only have 2000 points which limits the option of booking at another Hyatt timeshare or season that requires 2200 points.  If I were to buy a fixed week in diamond season at Highlands Inn, how easy or difficult is it to book a particular week in platinum season at Highlands Inn?
> 
> ...





I do not spend that much time tracking HI availability, so I am not 100% sure of the answer to your question.  However, I think what you are saying is that you want to travel to HI during Plat season but are considering buying a diamond week so you will have 200 extra points per year.

If purchase cost is not an issue, I'd say buy the diamond week.  First, it will likely be easier to sell down the road.  Second, it will give you the simplest access to other diamond weeks without needing to worry about more complicated scenarios relating to combining older LCUP points with newer CUP to book (which would be one way to book diamond units with platinum ownership, esp. if trading occ in II so that you will have "leftover" points).  Third, if push
 came to shove, you could just stay at HI during diamond season, but I think at least 80% of the time you'd be able to book your desired platinum HI week (that is honestly a guess, though).  On years that you stay at HI during Plat season, you will be left with 200 points, which can be deposited with II.  Then, on the following year, you could plan an II vacation, and you would only need to deposit and additional 1100 points because of your previously 
deposited 200.  That would leave you enough points to book a second yellow season 2 BR in II or a silver season 1BR in Hyatt, so in those II years, you'd basically get an extra weeks vacation.

The big caveat here will be the question of how much more you will need to pay for the diamond vs. Platinum week and whether that cost is worth the added value outlined above.

Good luck in making your decision!

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2011)

*HI available plat inventory*

Just searched HVC availability for Plat season (weeks 9-27, 2012).  Availability appears to be excellent.  It is a little early to see weeks 17 or 22 yet, weeks tend to come on board 6 months prior.  If you want me to check again for you, PM me exactly 6 months prior to week 17 and then again week 22.  The weeks seem to show up Sat am.

1BR	Sun Apr 01, 2012	 Sun Apr 08, 2012	7	2000
1BR	Sun Apr 08, 2012	 Sun Apr 15, 2012	7	2000
1BR	Sun Apr 15, 2012	 Sun Apr 22, 2012	7	2000
1BR	Sat Mar 24, 2012	         Sat Mar 31, 2012	7	2000
1BR	Sat Mar 31, 2012	         Sat Apr 07, 2012	7	2000
1BR	Sat Apr 14, 2012	         Sat Apr 21, 2012	7	2000

2BR	Sun Apr 01, 2012	 Sun Apr 08, 2012	7	2680
2BR	Sat Mar 24, 2012	         Sat Mar 31, 2012	7	2680
2BR	Sat Mar 31, 2012 	 Sat Apr 07, 2012	7	2680
2BR	Sat Apr 07, 2012	         Sat Apr 14, 2012	7	2680


----------



## Kal (Oct 3, 2011)

sptung said:


> ... If I were to buy a fixed week in diamond season at Highlands Inn, how easy or difficult is it to book a particular week in platinum season at Highlands Inn?
> SP


 
If you want to use your diamond week points to stay in a platinum week unit you would have to compete with every other HRC owner who may want the platinum week unit.  You will have absolutely no advantage in that process if you happen to own another season week at the same desired resort.  First-come, first-served so you would have to get on the request list just like everyone else.  Just plan early and roll the dice.

However, owning a 1BR diamond week would give you a lot more points compared to owners of a 1 BR diamond week at many other HRC resorts.  That's a nice advantage.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you very much to all your feedback.  So I think I am reading that I only get priority in booking during the season which I own.  If it is for a different season, even for the same home resort there is no priority.

By owning a fixed week, am I guaranteed that week as long as I book within the stipulated booking window?

Then this older LCUP and new CUP is totally Greek to me.   Can you please explain too?


heathpack said:


> Second, it will give you the simplest access to other diamond weeks without needing to worry about more complicated scenarios relating to combining older LCUP points with newer CUP to book (which would be one way to book diamond units with platinum ownership, esp. if trading occ in II so that you will have "leftover" points).
> H



Thank you very much again!  
SP


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2011)

In the Hyatt system, you get NO priority to book any week except the week you own.

There is an excellent explaination of the terms LCUP and CUP on Kal's website.

Once you read that (google Kal's Hyatt), post back here if you still have questions and we will try to get them clarified.

It would be a mistake, I think, for you to shop for a week until you are clear on the big concepts as to how Hyatt works.  I think Kal explains it nicely, that is a great starting point.

H



sptung said:


> Thank you very much to all your feedback.  So I think I am reading that I only get priority in booking during the season which I own.  If it is for a different season, even for the same home resort there is no priority.
> 
> By owning a fixed week, am I guaranteed that week as long as I book within the stipulated booking window?
> 
> ...


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks.  I have Kal's website bookmarked but obviously have not read through every bit of it yet.  I will go back and and look at it again.


----------



## DAman (Oct 3, 2011)

How easy is it to book 4 night midweek stays at HI? I too am looking at HI or High Sierra but would be able to use midweek stay values. But can I get them?  Thanks for your help.

DAman


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2011)

DAman said:


> How easy is it to book 4 night midweek stays at HI? I too am looking at HI or High Sierra but would be able to use midweek stay values. But can I get them?  Thanks for your help.
> 
> DAman



You can get your owned week, 100% guaranteed, you are able to use all or part of your owned week every year.

All other weeks are first come, first served.  Both properties will have decent availability in the peakest seasons, but not guaranteed.  Split weeks have the same availability as full weeks, except that Hyatt says they may not split holiday weeks until something like 60 days out.  Less desirable seasons generally have good but not guaranteed availability.  

It is important to remember Hyatt is not a points system, everyone owns a deeded week in a specific unit, obtaining something via the club requires that somebody else decides not to use their owned week.  The points system is just an overlay over the deeded week system.  For example, there are something like 95 units at HI.  If you want one of those during week 35 say, there must be a week 35 owner who gives their unit over to club use.  This is very different than DVC, if you want a specific week and call on the day your booking window opens at your home resort, NO other units will be booked- they are all empty at the start of the booking window.  In Hyatt, they are all full at the start of the 12 month booking window, and for the first six months of the window, only become empty as someone gives them up.  Then at the six month mark, all units that have not been specifically reserved by their owners revert to club use.  So your chances of picking one of the traditional TS properties on that six month date are generally pretty decent.  The peak season residence club properties are much more difficult to pick up because people that are willing to pay that much for a unit are generally pretty committed to the idea of actually going to during their deeded week(s).  The regular TS properties are inexpensive enough that it makes sense to trade them.

H


----------



## Guy McRee (Dec 29, 2016)

Please help - new to forums.  I had a brain fart and missed my reservation LCUPP period by 3 days and it appearsI have lost 2200 points.  Is there any way to recover these points?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 30, 2016)

We booked a 4 day midweek stay in HI late May but have not been successful for June/July. There have been a lot of April weeks posted. We have 2000 pts and have stayed at almost all
of the Hyatts even have a reservation at Siesta Key. We did however buy another week after owning for a year so if the upfront cost is not prohibitive I'd go for it.


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 30, 2016)

Guy McRee said:


> Please help - new to forums.  I had a brain fart and missed my reservation LCUPP period by 3 days and it appearsI have lost 2200 points.  Is there any way to recover these points?


Did you try converting to II ?


----------



## ivywag (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm not sure where you live, but June in Carmel is not wonderful! Otherwise known as "June Gloom."  Lots of fog.


----------

